# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  Ubuntu Touch ISO?

## n1nj4Lo

Is there one out there? I'd love to try and slap touch on my Samsung Q1 Ultra and see how it goes...

----------


## Paulgirardin

This is still under development.
http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ub...u-for-devices/

----------


## grahammechanical

Before you get to involved make sure you read this

http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ub...vices/devices/

You do not have a suitable device but it may be listed here

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices

Regards.

----------


## sandyd

Moved to Mobile _Technology Discussions_

----------

